# Mare or gelding?



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

I seen the saying once that "you can tell a gelding what to do but you have to discuss it with a mare." Sometime I feel that's true. lol 

All kidding a side I have owned both geldings and mares. I don't find much difference personally. I think it depends on the horse. In fact currently I own one of each. I love riding them both equally.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks for sharing your opinion


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I have found geldings easier to get along with but mares as more bondable. That being said, my primary riding horse (since I sold the other) is a mare who is one of the best trail horses I've ever owned - but if you look up "mare" in the dictionary, you will see a picture of her. She is the stereotype mare on the ground but fantastic under saddle once she knows you are in charge.


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

I've had mares that were moody when they cycled, mares that never got moody...and geldings that were moody ALL THE TIME. Every horse is an individual and I haven't noticed any real training differences in the long run although young filly's tend to be more brave and retain new training better for me than colts. In general, I'd rather ride a mare as I click with them better than geldings.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I have had mares and geldings, past and present. I don't see a whole lot of difference between them, except my mare has more of a personality!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I only own mares-Arabian mares. Some say I'm a glutton for punishment.:wink:


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I think I prefer geldings. I think they are more EVEN tempered, not better tempered, but you know what your getting day to day. My gelding gets ****y faces like a mare ALOT. But i expect it because it never changes. 

I have a friend who wont own anything but a mare. Her thought is, if the horse goes lame, it can always be a brood mare and isnt just eating for free


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

wow, there is many different opinions out there! 

THANK YOU to everyone that is replying =)


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I think they both have their ups and downs. I think Geldings can be a little easier going in temperament, but I have seen some easy going mares too. For some reason I find it easier to bond with Geldings, but I think that's more of an issue with my own personality. Not that I haven't bonded with a mare, my "heart horse" was a mare.

As for care, mares tend to pee more, especially when in season which can be a pain in the butt to keep their stall nice. They can have mood swings, especially when they are wanting to breed. 'Geldings on the other hand have to have their Sheath cleaned every now and then, and well, I really HATE that job but I'm not sure I hate the once or twice a year cleaning of that more than I hate the constant pee stall....

All I know is when I looked for my current horse, Geldings were higher on the list than mares ha ha.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I truely lok for mares. I perfer them. My only gelding is SUCH a girl! He's always in a marish attitude but my mares will settle down and work for me. Plus they have the ability to breed if i ever decided i wanted to breed them (would be to a WC show stallion of course if i ever did) Im hoping my colt woulnt be as moody as my first gelding. He's really well mannered while my first gelding is the worlds bigger grumpy pants prankster jelous jerk that i love. That saying.. i dont pass up geldings for rides, but im in searching to buy i want a mare.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Speaking only from horses that I've owned... On the ground, when riding off alone, when around large new groups, with children, when chillin' I want to be on my geldings. When I want to conquer the world I grab a mare!
I have found in my own personal horses IN GENERAL that geldings have a I don't care where we are, what we're doing as long as food is involved in the end.
My mares have all been terrors in the pasture, mad at the world, bossy "she's MINE" around other horses, and two have left me high and dry on the trail to get back to the herd when I let my guard slip for a second. But two in particular would climb the steepest mountains, like GOATS!, jump off cliffs into water, go further, harder, faster, smarter, better in endurance, and had a endless amount of power if asked... Kinda like us ladies... 
But really, it's just up to the individual horse.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

If I accidentally leave something, anything, within reach of the geldings it will become a toy, the mares won't touch it. (ask my jacket that I left for 1 minute between stall bars while cleaning)
I think geldings have a fun side to them & while they seem more playful it often translates into ripped blankets. Boys will be boys.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I read in an article that while geldings are more even tempered, mares catch on quicker. Don't know the truth in it. I have found that most mares and I clash, very much so personality wise... So I prefer geldings, as they seem to like me more


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

natisha said:


> If I accidentally leave something, anything, within reach of the geldings it will become a toy, the mares won't touch it. (ask my jacket that I left for 1 minute between stall bars while cleaning)
> I think geldings have a fun side to them & while they seem more playful it often translates into ripped blankets. Boys will be boys.


 
Haha that is so awesome... they are playing what looks like tug a war..my boy fetches sticks.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I used to say that I wouldn't own anymore mares, I just didn't bond with them, but now I own a whole bunch of them, and I love them.

Of course the truth is all horses are individuals and should be treated as such, BUT, I find my geldings to be on the whole, more reliable and steadier, most of the time.

The mares, well they are something different, they typically take longer to get to know, they can be more difficult to establish that you are the boss mare:lol: 

All in all I now MAY choose a mare over a gelding, because one they accept you as a boss mare, then you have a great bond.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Hmmm. I'm not too sure which I prefer...I try to go more by the individual horse's personality rather than it's gender. I guess that I do tend to gravitate towards geldings, because they're generally reliable and willing to just go along with what you say- but I've met plenty of crabby geldings who I could of sworn had PMS cycles. Likewise I've met a few (though fewer and far between) mares who had no problem with doing whatever you say whenever you say.

My heart horse is one of the ****iest, most bipolar, picky mares I've met in my entire life. I mean...her name is Sour for goodness sake. But I love her to death and I've learned more from her than I would learn from any pliable, easy to get along with mare or gelding. I've learned to be the dominant, confident leader that my horse needs and to provide her with the assurance that she will always be ok if she trusts me. 

Ask me again when my fire-cracker of a gelding calms down a bit  he's still on 'my way or the highway' mode atm, as he was only gelded a little over a month ago!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I worked on a dude ranch, and out of the 100+ herd, there were only 3 mares. The reason being that the mares would kick and cause horse drama in the corrals. Both these reasons were very true, as I hated taking a mare in a string of horses because they were guaranteed to kick constantly. Other than that, every horse is different, regardless of gender.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

I can't really say - I have never owned a mare but I do own 2 geldings - so I can't that I prefer one over the other.... but maybe someday I'll get another and I would like to own a mare...


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You are avoiding the obvious. Your gelding is neutered. Your mare is not. Hormones rage in mares and stallions and affect their behavior, more or less. I've owned mostly geldings bc of this. I've owned about 6 mares in the last 26 years. The one I own now loves on you when she's is heat. I had another who kicked my favorite gelding so hard that I thought she broke his leg. (She also spun and tried to kill my Amish farrier when I sent her to him for retraining.--TOTAL BITXX!!!)
Although dr's started neutering mares about 100 years ago, it's much easier today. If your mare is a great ride, but an emotional mess every 3 weeks, it might be worth it.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i have had both mares and geldings and i personally dont see much difference. they all have there mood swings and i personally like geldings more just bc you dont have to worry about pregnancy and heat cycles and blah blah.
saying that though i have had 1 really sweet ottb mare who was so calm even when in heat that no one would know enless they looked at her charts.
as for geldings i have seen some moody geldings usually rare but it will happen 

at the point i am at, i would rather just get geldings from here on out. after my current pasture puff mare passes she will be the last mare i have for a while. i think the herd dynamics will be alot better without the mare and just the boys. but i wouldnt rule them out, some mares are great like my ottb mare. she was a dime a dozen with her no attitude lifes style.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Being of the female persuasion, I understand moody! Mares don't bother me.


----------



## barrel95 (Dec 20, 2011)

I love mares! They bond very well with their person and I beleive they are more down to work for yo and arent as laid back.but sometimes that isnt true but so far for me it has been


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

for me I would rather have a gelding


----------



## Sairys (Dec 22, 2011)

I've never owned either, but I've had the opportunity to work closely with both. I've always seemed to "bond" better with male animals in general. All of the animals whose gender I could tell by looking (excluding fish and hermit crabs here :3) have been male. I love geldings and I've met quite a few memorable boys but I love the girls I work with now. Definitely MOODY but they all have very distinct and lovely personalities. We all get along as long as we keep in mind who is the Head ***** in Charge (usually our BO; she's everyone's boss!)


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have neutered male cat 
and he is very lovable and follows me every 
where


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I can tell you I've ridden mares and I've ridden geldings.. and they ALL have their frustrating moments.
I've only dealt with a few "mareish" mares and we got along great.

My boy right now can be SUCH a drama queen at times. But when he's good, we click and things are awesome. Same thing with the mare I was working with, I even showed her and she never gave me a terrible day. Took a few times to put her back in her place and afterwards, she didn't give me a wink of trouble.

But then again I'm pretty stubborn myself ;P


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, most of the geldings I've worked with have been moody and large pains in my butt. The mares I've worked with have been sweet and rarely marish. But despite the bad rep that the geldings have shown me I'm still on the wall about which gender I prefer. If I had to really choose between the two I'd have to pick mares because the horses I've bonded most deeply with have all been mares.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I much prefer mares. 
To my mind geldings are a bit more "Well, make me!" for no good reason, over and over again, if they want to be sassy. I've found mares to be more like "Well, make me!" but then once you show them that your way IS correct, they stop testing you about whatever it is for a while. 

And I think that most mares, once you gain their loyalty, will be loyal to you forever. I've never met a gelding with the kind of love or deep set hatred I've seen from some mares. 

Like Natisha, I'm a huge fan of Arabian mares. I guess we're both just asking for attitude. :lol:

And I love how my mare and I have a partnership vs a dominance-based relationship. Yes, I set the rules but there's a give and take there. I've found that I can force most of the geldings I know into doing my bidding but that most mares aren't going to be forced into anything. You have to show them that you have your head screwed on correctly. :lol:


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

Mares are great... Chestnut mares on the other hand...... **** fiery redheads.. 

and geldings are awesome, most of the ones of known (and the only one i've owned) were/are awesome!! =]


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

We own one of each...... and based on MY PERSONAL EXPERIENCE...it's doesn't matter what the gender is, it's more based on BREED in our case 


We own a Belgian mare, a cold blooded breed

We own an OTTB gelding, a hot blooded breed

Our gelding, being an OTTB, is moody, throws fits sometimes and is much more excitable.

Our mare is calm and steady tempered, even when in her cycle....she does not get ****y or throw fits ....ever.

But that's just OUR personal experience, all horses are different of course....but in OUR case, I am thinkin the fact that one is a cold blood and one a hot blood plays a part in their opposite personalities....overriding the gender issue.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

All mares here. In my experience they always have a lot of personality and give you 100%, and once a mare trusts and respects you, they will do just about anything for you.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Geldings 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pkelchner (Dec 25, 2011)

I live on a ranch where there are 3 geldings and 3 mares. One of the mares is mine and I have never had any issues with her being "moody". The geldings on the other hand are a bit feisty all the time but I can never figure out why. There is one of the geldings that is 34 years old and even he can have an attitude, LOL. All three mares have been sweeties whether they are in season or not. 
I thought about getting a gelding if I ever move from here to be a pasture mate for my mare, but after seeing all of these horses together, I prefer the mare.
I hope that helps. 
Pattie


----------



## mygirllola (Dec 6, 2011)

Its easier for me to bond with mares. I've really only ridden mares though.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

drop_your_reins said:


> Mares are great... Chestnut mares on the other hand...... **** fiery redheads..
> 
> and geldings are awesome, most of the ones of known (and the only one i've owned) were/are awesome!! =]


Hmm, you pointed something very strange out in this one. The only geldings who really caused me trouble were chestnuts...Interesting, but correlation does not equal causation. lol


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

drop_your_reins said:


> Mares are great... Chestnut mares on the other hand...... **** fiery redheads..
> 
> and geldings are awesome, most of the ones of known (and the only one i've owned) were/are awesome!! =]


hahaha. I think that's why I get along with both my mare and my gelding. We're all three fiery redheads! :lol:


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I wouldn't say I have a true preference. As long as the horse is willing to at least TRY it my way and isn't totally crazy, I don't care what color, gender, etc. 

My mare is the stereotypical, moody mare. Although, she doesn't really go through mood swings. She constantly has an attitude or her ears pinned to the back of her head. But, she's had a hard life, and is still experiencing one being that she has cancer, so I try to keep all of this in mind when dealing with her. She's the first mare that I've owned personally, and most people would have given up on her now, but there's something about her that makes me love her. I guess she is what you would call my "heart" horse. We're so much alike (except for that small factor that she's a horse and I'm a human) and we just "get" each other, so I think that's why I get along with her.

My gelding, on the other hand, is the stereotypical gelding. He will do whatever you ask, has the most laid back personality, and much prefers the company of humans rather than horses. I like that I can get on him and not have much a fuss. He does what I ask of him, and most of the time it's without fuss or refusal.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Tennessee said:


> hahaha. I think that's why I get along with both my mare and my gelding. We're all three fiery redheads! :lol:


I always say that's why I've never met a chestnut mare or gelding that I really got along with, too many redheads trying to work together! :lol:


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I too am on the fence with this one.

At this stage I'd buy a gelding so that I can look at the weather and know what the horse is going to be like. That being said Monty's unreliable, I can have a great ride one day and then a terrible one the next and the weather isn't necessarily a variable. I think it has a lot to do with his mood from day to day and also a huge amount to do with MY mood. Of course he is an anglo arab so he has that TB and Arab fire and attitude when he wants to.

My filly on the other hand is no different to handle whether she's in season or not, the only real variable is weather... HOWEVER she's not ridden yet, I have no idea what she'll be like under saddle when she's hormonal.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I prefer mares. I seem to be able to click with them from first or second introduction. 

When we got Lucy at 6 weeks old, her dam was nasty tempered to everyone except me. I was the only one she would allow in her stall. She sent the vet over the wall! She kick down the same wall because there was another mare in the next stall. At that time, I really had no knowledge of horses but she let me go in the stall on the third day after meeting her. I never felt threatened by her. She did charge at me one day in the pasture because Lucy had wandered to the other side of me. Maybe chalk it up to dumb luck, I just stood there and she veered off at the last second but never kicked out or tried to strike at me. After that she didn't care if I was between her and Lucy. 

I've seen some moody mares but that was with their owner. I could take the same mare and have no problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tomriad (Dec 26, 2011)

gelding for high energy performance - less liekly to break down or get distracted


----------



## Kailee TheCool (Feb 1, 2021)

Horsecrazy4ever said:


> Hi, I am very curious of what you all think of Mares VS. geldings?
> 
> I currently have 4 geldings and love them to death.. I have had 2 mares and they were both MOODY! I am wondering: are all mares like that? Is there any mare lovers out there?
> 
> ...


What I've mainly noticed is that mares bond better, therefore making them more willing to do all sorts of stuff once they know you are in charge. Even so, they will try to protect you, whether its from a plastic bag, a gelding, or a real threat. If you are jumping or working with cows, they would be my preferred choice. I think geldings work better for disiplines like dressage because they are generally followers, not leaders. My personal preference is a mare.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*MODERATORS NOTE:*

Due to the age of this old thread originating in 2011 and inactive, this thread is being closed.

This forum recently underwent a new program which has surfaced old threads for enjoyment of reading, not necessarily for comments...
We ask all members to please take note of the posting dates of threads before making comments on old & dusty or taking outdated information for protocol of today if a ailment of injury is what you are reading about...

With that... This thread is now *CLOSED.*


----------

